# What is it?



## Mel Wofford (Jul 13, 2016)

City tree crew took a tree out on my mail route yesterday. Grabbed a piece today and took some pictures so I could get some identification help. Hopefully the pics are detailed enough. I will get more tomorrow. Wood is white more like maple, but I think it's something else; possibly an Oak.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks a lot like the ash trees next door.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 14, 2016)

Ash has a winged seed. Western tree I don't recognize. Gary


----------



## Mel Wofford (Jul 14, 2016)

There is some sort of seed. I'll get a close up today


----------



## JohnF (Jul 14, 2016)

That's sure not any specie of oak. The leaves remind me of aspen or cottonwood, but the seeds and bark say not.


----------



## Mel Wofford (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's a closer pic of the foliage


----------



## DKMD (Jul 14, 2016)

Maybe European linden? _Tilia europaea
_
I know nothing about the tree, but I matched the fruit on Leafsnap. It's also called 'common lime' according to the app.

BTW, is that a shot of two ladybugs fornicating?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mel Wofford (Jul 14, 2016)

Lol! It's a messy tree too. Anything under its canopy is sticky


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Maybe European linden? _Tilia europaea
> _
> I know nothing about the tree, but I matched the fruit on Leafsnap. It's also called 'common lime' according to the app.
> 
> BTW, is that a shot of two ladybugs fornicating?


Lave it to Doc to notice something like that! But I was wondering???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 14, 2016)

Mel Wofford said:


> Lol! It's a messy tree too. Anything under its canopy is sticky


Looks like the tree is full of aphids and they poop a lot. That would explain the lady bug and the sticky.


----------



## Mel Wofford (Jul 14, 2016)

Every one of these trees no matter the location is like that. If that were the case wouldn't they be eating instead. Just saying


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 14, 2016)

Mel,

The Doc's got it again. Definitely in the _Tilia_ genus. Leaf size matters. Could be "Lime" or "Little leaf linden". Just like our American linden, better known here as "basswood", good carving wood.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Maybe European linden? _Tilia europaea
> _
> I know nothing about the tree, but I matched the fruit on Leafsnap. It's also called 'common lime' according to the app.
> 
> BTW, is that a shot of two ladybugs fornicating?


Well they ain't whistling Dixie doc...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 14, 2016)

Mel Wofford said:


> Every one of these trees no matter the location is like that. If that were the case wouldn't they be eating instead. Just saying


The aphids suck the juice out of the leaves and the lady bugs eat the aphids. The aphid poop a sticky substance. 
Some times they infest mamosa trees so bad, when you stand under them it feel like a very light mist


----------



## Mel Wofford (Jul 14, 2016)

These trees are planted by the city between the side walk and curb. The wood has a slight yellow tinge to it. That being said what do you all think would be most likely?


----------



## Mel Wofford (Jul 14, 2016)

Looking at Wikipedia I'm going with American Linden. Pictured tree looks just like what I'm seeing; shape and size.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 15, 2016)

No, not "American linden", basswood lacks the silver underside to the leaves (as in _Tilia americana_). In some cases it has a whitish underside. The underside is lighter in color for sure. The bark has wider fissures on the American, and the fruit numbers and shape are off to be American. Based on the size of the bract to leaf size, I was thinking more along the line of "Little leaf linden". And yes, certain hybrids could be planted as well....

Maybe some shots with a ruler next to the leaves could help. Good luck....

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2016)

I love a good mystery and seeing it solved, and when fornication between two ladies is involved it just sweetens the narrative that much more . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mel Wofford (Aug 12, 2016)

For a tree full of aphids and fornicating lady bugs this turned out nicely.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2016)

That is a sweet bowl!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

Wow that's a winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

